# Vorstellung unseres Teiches



## astro (25. Apr. 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir sind durch den Kauf eines Hauses zu unserem Gartenteich gekommen. Die Vorbesitzer haben uns gefragt, ob wir den Teich mit übernehmen wollen oder ob dieser zugeschüttet werden soll. Wir haben uns für den Teich entscheiden. 

Das angehängte Bild zeigt den Teich vor etwas mehr als einem Jahr. 

Der Teich ist ca. 4m x 3m und an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1,50m. 
Im Teich befinden sich 4x Goldorfen, ein paar Shunbunkins und 2x Stoere. Die Fische haben übernommen und für die Stoere werden wir wohl irgendwann ein neues Zuhause suchen müssen.

Bisher bestand die Teichtechnik aus einer OASE Nautlius 4000, einem Oase Druckfilter (ältere Bauart -> nur eine Filtermatte und irgendein Geflecht) und einem Hozelock Vorton 4500 oder 9000 (habe ich momentan nicht so genau im Kopf).  Die Pumpe befindet sich ca. in der Mitte des Teiches und nach dem Filter läuft das Wasser über den Bachlauf wieder in den Teich. 

Nachdem ich die Nautlius sehr oft reinigen musste (Einlassschlitze sind sehr schmal), habe ich in diesem Jahr die Technik komplett ausgetauscht. 

Im Einsatz befindet sich jetzt ein Hagen Laguna Clearflo 8000 - Set. 

Zur Zeit ist der Teich zwar grün, aber ich denke das wird sich wie im letzten Jahr  in einigen Wochen wieder geben. Pflanzen sind ja genug im Teich (auch wenn man es auf dem Bild nicht so sieht). Die Lücken in der Bepflanzung werden noch mit __ Wasserminze, __ Brunnenkresse, Wasser-Cala und Wasser-Vergissmeinnicht geschlossen. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar Kommentare zum Teich kommen würden. Momentan habe ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung und bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Bis dann

Andreas


----------



## jeyjo (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Moin !!
Euer Teich sieht doch schon mal sehr gut aus  
Das mit der Technik war wohl keine schlechte Idee!
Also ein Tipp von mir: Ich finde Sprenkelbrunnen in der Tecihmitter wirken immer gut    Das Gepletscher ist sehr entspannend  ( nur die Nachbarn können gereizt wirken   ) 
lg,
Jeyjo


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

Hallo Andreas,

dann sag ich doch erst einmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!
Ist doch klasse, dass der Teich von der Biologie her "rundläuft". Darum werden Dich hier einige User sicherlich beneiden.

Teiche und ihre Randgestaltung sind ja immer Geschmackssache... mir persönlich gefallen eher die Teiche mit natürlichem Übergang zum Garten.
Ansonsten sieht er doch schon ganz gut aus.
Wenn Du wirklich mal irgendwann etwas ändern möchtest, dann wäre da z.B. der "Bachlauf" sicherlich ein dankbarer Kandidat. 
Den könnte man mit Folie und etwas Geschick um einiges schöner und effektiver (z.B. mit einigen Pflanzen besetzt) anlegen.
Die Schalen wirken auf mich wie Fremdkörper...
Schau Dir doch einfach mal die Teiche unserer User in den persönlichen Galerien an!


----------



## Steffen (25. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Vorstellung unseres Teiches*

*HI & Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum.... 

Der Teichrand sieht recht gut aus ! Ich hoffe es gibt noch mehr FOTOS zu sehen ???  
*


----------

